# Fugly Yearlings Grown Up



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have any pictures of Nav as a yearling or 3 year old, but since he is part draft he was slow to mature, so he definitely looked like a spare parts pony around 4.5/5 years old:










He matured really nicely though! This was from a few years ago, probably when he was about 10:









And from a show we did in 2017:









I can't believe he will be 14 this year!

And how about one of baby Nav, just for fun?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

@NavigatorsMom....I love it! He is gorgeous!! Time does go by awfully fast doesnt it?!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Your horses both look great--they really filled out nice! 

All my guys were fully grown when I bought them but my paso was 5 so here he is with my arab. He's in the back and his mane was a lot darker then. The middle pic is from a few years ago and the head shot was last year as a 25 year old. He got into some sticky weeds so his face is all gummy--lol. His previous owners bought him from the breeders and said they saw a pic of him as a baby. They told me he looked like a mule cause he had such big ears! And that his momma was ugly.  I looked up his pedigree online and his dam was marked that she shouldn't be bred. But I'm so glad they bred her anyway cause this boy is such a sweetheart.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Aww what a great thread! Nav is sooo pretty, @NavigatorsMom! @pasomountain - your boy is very cute, love the mule ears . @csimkunas6 - Rodeo could never count as fugly, he's always been soo beautiful 


Here is my girl, Heidi! First pic is her as a coming two year old, but as she's tacked up in that one, the second pic is her at about two (not the best pic, by far, lol). (Them two pics ended up at the end of the post)

For three year old pics, 3rd and 4th are her somewhere close to three years.

Heidi is now a long 3 year old, I have ridden her a couple times but the "round pen" type of thing I was using to work in has lately been in use by calves and I've been very busy anyway, so haven't done much with her other than taking her for walks every once in a while. I'm hopefully going to get her back into regular work soon!
I don't have any current under-saddle pics, but here are some of her a month or two back, and a couple videos (excuse the bad fencing, twas a short term, unforseen move just for two days) 
https://vimeo.com/318101805
https://vimeo.com/318312805
https://vimeo.com/318317415


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Chorro as a yearling and then as a 4 year old. He's going to be 14 in April.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Windy at 4 months, then as a yearling, and at 6 years.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is Isabeau as a newborn, and a 3 year old, and 10 year old.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's Maddie at 3-4 months, then at a year old, 3 year old and as a 4 year old from last summer.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't raise Laela, I got her at four years old but lucky me has all of her younger photos. 

Laela as a cute as a button 5 month old









As a yearling










As a three year old









As a five year old









At eight and very pregnant


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

@pasomountain...gorgeous horse!!!
@JoBlueQuarter....Hedi is stunning as ever! I love seeing your pics of her!!!
@knightrider...All 3 are stunning, doesnt seem like any went thru an ugly duckling stage, and Chorro...oh my!! So nice!
@Paintedponies1992...Beautiful! Has matured so nice!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess Caldelero never was a fugly yearling. Actually, looking back at pictures with him, it seems that he hasn`t changed much since he was a yearling.  

Here Caldelero is 3 days old








3 months old








Caldelero as a yearling








Caldelero as a 2 year old








3 years old









And now, 5 and almost 6 years old


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

@smaile....def no fugly yearling stage! Not fair to those of you that have horses that were gorgeous from day 1 on! LOL You all dont know the struggles of having a fugly yearling that everyone questioned as to why you bought/bred! Haha


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh, now you've done it, @csimkunas6! PICTURES EVERYWHERE!

Here's Oops, from newborn (smaller than a golden retriever the day she was born) to a petite yet sassy 3 year old. Her 3rd birfday was February 20. She's still a LOT of maturing to do, but she's the only one born to us, other than Outback, and Outback really hasn't had enough time to grow out of ANY of her fugly stage yet.

Miss Oops' Progression from SURPRISE! to Do Work:

Day 3 (Day 1 pictures were a No Way Jose'. Nope wouldn't let us close enough to get any good pictures) Note the beige letter M on her nose. To mess with Daughter, we told her the mystery stallion/father was a mini-donk and that's why she was so small and had a letter M on her nose... it meant Mule. We were totally lying just to razz her.










1 week old, snoozing in the pasture while Daughter sat on the ground with her, her hooves almost in Daughter's lap.










Several weeks old and starting to get obnoxious. Note The Old Man, Supes, in the back. He reminds me of The Old Man from Pawn Stars with his personality, btw.










Still ready and willing to nap with Daughter, and even now, she's the Layingest Down and Napping in the Sun Horse I've ever met. She still likes to snooze with us in the pasture.










About 8 weeks old:










11 months - would have never known without Daughters comment on the picture 









Uhm. NOT sure what age here, I think pushing 16 months, given that would have been summer but she wasn't 2 yet and was still holding some baby fuzz on her back. She was mostly slicked off by the time this one was taken. Still full of herself, still highly obnoxious but so. much. fun.










As a Long 2 year old:










As a near-3 year old, getting ready to Do Work:










LOL last photo... the only picture we have of the presumed father. He was one of our friend's bucking horses. He's doing a handstand for the camera. This was the ONLY horse that wasn't cut and Nope could have been exposed to.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

To be fair, Oops really does look a bit like a mule :lol: Very cute baby tho!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> To be fair, Oops really does look a bit like a mule :lol: Very cute baby tho!



She sure did as a baby for sure! We told her she was a mini-mule and then I looked up pictures of mule babies. LOL 



I think this one is the very image I showed her as 'proof'. MAN she was so upset. She didn't want no stupid mule baby, and that foal was going to the stock sale the DAY she got weaned! (Then the joke took a twist - she looked up how much mini-mules were worth and suddenly I AM KEEPING HER!)


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

That part I don't understand though. I mean, I absolutely love mules! If I had a choice between another horse and a mule, mini or full size, I'm pretty sure I'd be going with the latter lol


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That part I don't understand though. I mean, I absolutely love mules! If I had a choice between another horse and a mule, mini or full size, I'm pretty sure I'd be going with the latter lol



Well, at the time she'd never been around a mule. NOW she'd love to have a mule and she's toyed with having Gina bred to a mammoth jack. I, however, have other plans for Gina.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease go with the mammoth jack!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease go with the mammoth jack!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:



LOL maybe someday. Next year we're going to let her meet Dash with Perks, that will be her first baby.


We'll see how that goes first.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Well, at the time she'd never been around a mule. NOW she'd love to have a mule and she's toyed with having Gina bred to a mammoth jack. I, however, have other plans for Gina.


While he's a good looking horse, I can't get over this stud's sire's name. Lol They were having to get really creative!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

OK fine, but I need baby mule pics eventually  LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooey was an ugly yearling. He had more awkward time as a two, three and even 4 year old than pretty. It wasn't until his 5 year old year when people would compliment him. 

I had seen his sale ad, emailed with owner briefly passed on going to look at him. He was 6 hours away but he was bred the way I wanted. 
I had forgot about him for a couple months, doing another search, he popped again. The price had dropped and the owners sister would be close for a rodeo. She'd haul him to the rodeo and I could look at him. If I wanted him I'd haul him home if not, no big deal.
I drive 1.5 hours. They'd been hauling him to rodeos to get him used to it. He was so easy going. I decide to take him.
I get him home have some buyers remorse, husband is a bit disgusted because he is ugly and awkward but says he trusts my opinion of horse flesh. 

But as a 6 year old, I think he got pretty. He's the typical cow bred hot, smart and athletic.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> While he's a good looking horse, I can't get over this stud's sire's name. Lol They were having to get really creative!



Didn't they though? I looked at that a lot... sounded it out, clicked the name, looked at his lines... LOL Wow. That name though...


Gina's grade, but she's so willing, so ready to go, so...badass... on the trails, and so sweet personality-wise, I'd hate to never breed her. Dash's owner is a friend of mine, and another friend has Streakin' Six mares.... and they make nice babies together, always gorgeous, leggy, and sweet. Usually red duns. I would imagine Gina would throw a sorrel foal, but I'd like to imagine they'd make good babies together, and with Gina being a local fav, hopefully the baby would be worth training up and selling. We have a year to think on it, so...


@*COWCHICK77* I think Hooey grew up to be a very handsome fellow!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

@COWCHICK77 ....hahah! Awesome story on how you ended up with him! He sure turned out nice! My husband told me Squishy would be ugly when I went to see him, low and behold he was and still is pretty ugly LOL but theres a cuteness about him and his personality has won us all over, now hopefully he'll grow into something


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is one of my fillies. She was 2 months old in the first picture and 3 yrs old in the second. She is a registered Canadian.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I was requested to post here lol Izzie was definitely a fugly yearling that some (now ex) friends discussed behind my back about being hideous (as though I was oblivious to how unfortunate looking she was lol)

Baby Izzie









Izzie at a few months old, dam in the background









The picture I was sent when we already had a deposit on her and had plans to pick her up that weekend... I nearly told them to keep their deposit. Yearling









The day she came home, yearling

















Late yearling, her first show









Two year old









Three year old









Favorite comparison picture, bottom photo is at 6 years old









As a seven year old at Regionals









Just this past September, at eight years old









Favorite action shot of her, this past October at eight years old









And a collage I made reminiscing on what I would have missed had I told them "no thanks" after seeing the top picture


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is Novia and she is half lusitano her mother is Laela shown in another post on this thread. She will be three in May and I don't have any recent photos of her but she is still kind of on the gangly side.

Novia at 3 months









As a yearling 









At two years old


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Tazzie said:


> I was requested to post here lol Izzie was definitely a fugly yearling that some (now ex) friends discussed behind my back about being hideous (as though I was oblivious to how unfortunate looking she was lol)
> 
> Baby Izzie
> 
> ...


And look at her NOW!!! :loveshower:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

@Tazzie....she has grown so nicely! Love seeing her "before and after" pictures!
@LoriF...she was gorgeous from the beginning! 
@my2geldings...another gorgeous from the start!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww such pretty horses everyone!   Crazy how much they change, so cute!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Tazzie that is definitely one for this thread!! 

I was looking at a two year old when Bones was lame the first time and the vet said I’d have to put him down (he is perfectly sound now, as it was what I figured and not what they assumed), and she was gorgeous. My Dad said she wouldn’t be pretty in the end. He said horses that look that good at two don’t end up being as pretty as the later developers. Lol. I didn’t like her after the video anyways, and it was good because Bones was fine after a month and some changes.

I had one that was a particularly ugly yearling, General, but I gave his papers away with him, so I don’t have the picture anymore. I do have a three year old photo, which he was still a bit ugly compared to how he turned out.

So the first picture is him at three, and then some of him working. The last picture is right before I gave him away, showing how easy he was to ride.


----------



## marthak (Aug 3, 2015)

Isabeau...is someone a fan of the movie "Ladyhawke" perhaps? Only time I've heard this name--so pretty!


----------

